# Compaitbility



## vonnie33 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Crystal

wonder if you can help on our last ivf tx we were told that we were not compatible and it was a chemical thing sperm not breaking through the eggs outer shell, but on previous tx i had eggs put back so i dont know how they came to this and we also had a natural pg which unforunately ended in and eptopic at 7wks. Just wondering if you think there is anything we should try first as we dont have the funds at the moment for icsi.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Yvonne xxx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

vonnie33 said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> wonder if you can help on our last ivf tx we were told that we were not compatible and it was a chemical thing sperm not breaking through the eggs outer shell, but on previous tx i had eggs put back so i dont know how they came to this and we also had a natural pg which unforunately ended in and eptopic at 7wks. Just wondering if you think there is anything we should try first as we dont have the funds at the moment for icsi.
> 
> ...


Hello Yvonne,

So did you have a failed fert after IVF? How many eggs and were they all mature?


----------



## vonnie33 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Crystal,

Answer to your questions yes all tx failed and was told that eggs were mature always got to ec and got 9 eggs each time my dp has no fert probs.

Hope this helps.

Vonnie xx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

vonnie33 said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> Answer to your questions yes all tx failed and was told that eggs were mature always got to ec and got 9 eggs each time my dp has no fert probs.
> 
> ...


I am stil a little confused. So you had previous IVF with fertilisation and embryo transfer. And then you had anothe cycle of IVF but none of the nine eggs fertilised?

That is unusual - normally if there is a problem with the sperm and eggs binding together then you would expect to see this on a first cycle.

Your clinic obviuosly does not want to risk this happening to you again - and has suggested ICSI to overcome this. Some clinics do a discount on the cost of ICSI for egg sharers so you may want to look around at other clinics, or maybe they can offer you a payment plan.

Though if you did have a natural pregnancy this may be possibe again.

Best wishes


----------

